

Meyers-Briggs Type Indicator for 16 of the most successful entrepreneurs - aaroneous
http://brennenbyrne.com/2013/12/kind-entrepreneur/

======
nostrademons
There are some obvious errors here. Larry Page is an INTJ (and is very typical
of his type); Sergey is an INTP. Steve Wozniak is also probably an INTP - his
book makes it pretty clear he's an introvert, and if you go by the Jungian
functional stack, he's much more typical of Ti-dominants than Ne-dominants.
Steve Jobs is debatable, but I would type him as an ENFP, and a
psychotherapist friend of mine who's getting a Ph.D in Jungian analysis agrees
with me.

~~~
joeldidit
Larry Page is an INFJ. Definitely a feeler. Sergey is either an INFP or an
ISFP. If he ended up an INTP, then I suppose I could believe it. Steve Jobs is
probably an ENTP (and a clear narcissist).

